# Hi!



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Just a little post to introduce myself. I'm grapegrl and I'm a long-time Hallowe'en enthusiast and 2nd-year home haunter. I'm looking forward to hanging out with everyone here at Unpleasant Street!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey! Welcome aboard grapegrl. Glad to see you made it over here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Grapegrl. I'm also glad to see someone whose posts I'm familiar with. Now then, do we have to dredge up the old "how did you get your name" thread, or will you tell us? LOL


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Welcome, my lady - and what a charming witch you are. I note your interest in Keltic mythology - it is one of my great interests, as well. Pray, share sometimes.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

/blushes  

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the street Grapegrl! Hope your stay here amongst this motley crew is a pleasant one.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street! Enjoy the nuterzery!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome grapegrl!


----------

